
I made an app to help travellers compare cities - OllieB
https://nomadtraveltools.com/
======
OllieB
Howzit tech people 🇿🇦 I'm Ollie and I'm the maker of Nomad Travel Tools.

I travel regularly as a digital nomad. Before I decide to go anywhere, I need
to research a few things such as:

\- Can I afford it? \- Is the internet fast enough? \- Do my work hours
overlap the 2 different timezones? \- What are other people saying about my
potential destination?

So I created a web app that answers these questions and compares the answers
to your home city (or any other city) to help you understand them better
because not everyone thinks in dollars .

I think that community input before deciding on a destination is very
important as data doesn't always cover the intricacies and nuances specific to
a place. So my users have the option to post ️, chat , and upvote ️ relevant
things contributed by the community.

Its free to create a profile on Nomad Travel Tools and you can start exploring
️ and sharing too!

I hope it helps your future travels! ️

